# What has my dog killed this time?



## Annoth (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok I'm a few miles west of Houston. We've got the regular possums, raccoon, armadillos occasionally and stray pets (ie only dogs and cats) Well my heeler has killed a rat before (we've only experienced brown rats) and ran around with it's rotten carcass like it was a game of keep away. Seems like she's at it again.

Today she was interested in a spot and I checked it out. Many tufts of hair, one toe thats been picked clean of meat & a few internals. No body to help me figure this out.

The tufts are several colors, each hair about 1/2 inch long. Most of it was half black & half tan tipped in more black. Some were all white & one large tuft was fox red. The toe was weird. On documentaries have you seen the bottom of gecko feet? Instead of skin these little filings were made of bone. It looked kinda like files in a filing cabinet. Followed by a moderate sized, flat claw. Then the few inches of guts are just large intestines probably. 

Since I haven't much else to guess on due to the color variety, I'm settling on it's someone's pet mutt rabbit that got out and my dog ate it. All of it. Anyone take a swing at what that is? Yalls dogs getting into anything interesting?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe a baby skunk ape...:run:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Chupacabra....







Or a jackalope....


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like a possum.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pictures? That would help a bit.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Nutria or muskrat......


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Not sure from your description,but every once in a while "Jack" trees or bays something interesting.Last week where I intend to plant corn....


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

We had a very large shelty (small collie size) that could find any carcass within a quarter mile. Then he proceeded to redeposit it all over our floors, one up-chuck at a time. And boy it was a bad smell!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

this fellow tried to rob my honey bees ; my mt curs don't allow any varmits near the homestead .I do wish they would 'nt bring there troughys in the yard to show em off


----------

